# Wheel weights for a 790



## Richandtd (May 27, 2020)

Where do I find the hardware and weights for my 790 With 15x19.5 NHS tires


----------



## Richandtd (May 27, 2020)

What is the max weight my 790 wheels can carry?


----------



## Richandtd (May 27, 2020)

This is my first green tractor


----------



## Richandtd (May 27, 2020)

Are these 790’s reliable


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Richandtd said:


> Are these 790’s reliable


Very!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Richandtd said:


> This is my first green tractor


Yes, and it's really a Yanmar FX series painted John Deere green.  

With that said, Yanmar wheel weights fit the JD790 too! 
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/2/2/1227-john-deere-790.html


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Richandtd said:


> Are these 790’s reliable


Indeed. Because they are YANMAR made in Japan.


----------



## Richandtd (May 27, 2020)

I bought 6 60pound weights from Taylor Foundry in TX


----------



## Richandtd (May 27, 2020)

And it’s like a different tractor


----------

